# Is Spyzooka Actually That Good?



## jimyjah (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. It appears that there are some real experts in this community so I am looking for a bit of advice.

I have been looking at getting some anti-spyware. I keep finding great reviews of Spyzooka. For Example: Reviewica's Spyzooka Review

But I have read that it was once listed on the Rogue List... what's up with it?

Thanks in advance to everyone who helps me out.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi jimyjah, welcome to TSF

Example review: *http://www.2-spyware.com/review-spyzooka.html*


> Overall, SpyZooka is a great little anti-spyware program, which sells for $29.95 and provides a free trial version. It might not be the greatest of the greatest, mostly due to lack of features, but it is still pretty reliable.


It doesn't protect against popups, keyloggers, trojans or hijackers, and doesn't work on Vista, but apart from that it looks ok. Some online reviews give it average scores, whicle others put it up at the top of the list.

Personally, I wouldn't pay $30 (plus $15 annual subscription) for security software with so many features missing. The *free* programs I use have all the features missing from Spyzooka. Check what their customer support is like before spending any money. One review said they don't have any, but that was from last year.

On the plus side, it has a friendly user interface, is low on system resources, and for the kind of malware it protects against it does well.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I know it was a few years ago, but I'd be reluctant to trust any application that was previously listed as a Rogue. In my experience it's extremely rare for a leopard to change its spots...


----------



## jimyjah (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...ny other recommendations then?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I have not personally experimented with Spyzooka but I will share with you my current anti*.* software configuration that has been proving itself trustworthy day in day out.

O.K. lets take it from the top.

1.) AVG free 8.0 running as my virus scan engine while also providing anti spyware prevention detection and removal.
2.) Spyware Terminator as my real time spyware protection,host intrusion prevention system,web security guard,application guard,internet guard and system guard all while still providing anti spyware prevention detection and removal.
3.)Win Patrol 2008 which if used to it's full potential almost has too much to mention although I will mention this that this little guard dog may not be big on hogging resources but it does offer real time protection and notices really just about any kind of system change being made and also comes with what would be the equivalent of Trend Micro's Hijack This.
4.)Adaware 2008 I run at least biweekly just to get some of those little sticky cookies that some other programs will miss most of the time.
5.)Spyware Blaster is installed and like all the rest of these fine free pieces of software always stays updated and although there is no scan engine offered it acts as a real time spyware preventative and almost uses no memory to keep running.
6.)Spybot S&D which I am personally using as a scanner only as I went with the customer install and due to the real time protection that is already prevalent on my system.
7.)Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool that I run approx every 5th or 6th day.
8.)Ewido anti-spyware micro scanner that I also run once a week like Adaware.

This has been working excellent for me since the beginning of the year with the most recent program being Spyware terminator that has become a vast part of my security suite.

Let me know what you think and if you search for a program and it seems hard to locate just let me know and I am pretty sure I remember or at least can track down and provide a link to the application.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Also have a look here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## jimyjah (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoa, thanks for all of the info both of you.

I am going to check out some of this stuff instead.


----------

